# plant spacing question



## lyfr (Nov 6, 2007)

hello all,new to site/growing. have a2x4 tray,3in rw cubes on slabs,20gal res,400smh,gh nutes,mylar,fans/filter...im rooting gdp cuttings and need to kno how many i can fit(max).i will be flowering after 1week veg.any suggestions on this set-up will be appreciated! this is my 3rd grow and the first two netted top quality..low yield(1-snowcap,2-bubbakush) i vegged for 4 weeks and 5weeks and now want to try many smaller plants to get more yield. any of this make sense?..thanks


----------



## King Bud (Nov 6, 2007)

> 400smh


Is that 400watt mh?

Metal Halide bulbs are heavy in the blue spectrum (great for veg), maybe switching to HPS (heavy red, great for flowering) in flowering will get you the results you're looking for.

I don't have much experience with Sea Of Green type grows. Check out the section on it here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#SEA-OF-GREEN


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't have more than one plant per square foot. If you're going to be flowering soon from clones you'll have plants with big main colas and very little lateral branching. Maybe you could get more than 1 of these per square foot.

Parkingjoe would be the man to ask.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah, i did read the sog thing, but im hopin my clones didnt see it because im gonna chance it with 27 in a 2ft x 4ft tray. if i can figure out pic postn ill do a journal...but im a "compu-tard"
                                                 happy trails


----------

